# Cat Help



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Hey ya'll im lookin for some fun this weekend...i want to try some new cat water im not lookin to steal someone regular hole i just want to have a change of senery for a night and have some action intead of lookin at the some ol water, trees, logs, ect like my usual holes.....dont care if i catch any trophys, or any huge monster just want to keep busy for the night....perferably within 50 miles of mt.vernon or fredericktown any suggestion?


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

im thinkin about charles mill any hot spots out there?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

My wife and I often take a bucket of minnows and some lighted bobbers and fish Knox lake. We take the boat out into the flooded timber and run it up on a log. This is a very solid and comfortable fishing platform and we usually catch several nice channel cats.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

no offece but knox is my usual hole


----------

